# Pillowed V Cube 2 Legal Or Not



## Vishal (Feb 2, 2011)

Wanted to know if others thought the pillowed v cube 2 will be illegal or not. I at first thought it would be illegal because when you look at it at a direct angle you can see the top 2 peices. You can do the same with the 7x7 so I think it shops be legal and same thing with tiles. People are also saying it will be bad for speedsolving,I think it will be better than the square one but wanted to know your opinion on that too.


----------



## drewsopchak (Feb 2, 2011)

idk. that is a good point. i wish i knew the rules better when it comes to little things.


----------



## drewsopchak (Feb 2, 2011)

not that thats a tlittle thing uk.


----------



## TheJCube (Feb 2, 2011)

I would expect it to be legal. Otherwise, we wouldn't have 7x7 as an event.


----------



## flan (Feb 2, 2011)

At the very least if this cube is legal the wca clarify why they are legal and thick tiles arnt. I dont want v7s banned but I dont want puzzles to not be allowed on a seemingly hit and miss nature.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 2, 2011)

The pillowed V7 should be banned so only the cubic knockoffs are allowed.


----------



## (X) (Feb 2, 2011)

I fail to see why this is legal, while the coloured guhong is _obviously_ illegal...


----------



## Radu (Feb 2, 2011)

You can discuss and see more about this, here: http://worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=924&sid=56a2e93e881e98ec7d775bdaa026f257


----------

